# Couple Sigs For Sale



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok this is now the critique my "work" so I can improve any help is appreciated...


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wouldn't mind some tips and critique's since I'm new to this... thanks.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Wouldn't mind some tips and critique's since I'm new to this... thanks.


This one is kinda blurry....


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

You stretch out your Renders way to far. Use Layers man they are your friends. Check here for some tutorials..

http://www.mmaforum.com/getting-started/


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

As Nikko's pointed out your renders are stretched a little to far, they are also out of proportion, hold shift when changing the size to maintain proper proportions. 

And Nikko's love the sig man.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> As Nikko's pointed out your renders are stretched a little to far, they are also out of proportion, hold shift when changing the size to maintain proper proportions.
> 
> And Nikko's love the sig man.


Haha Thanx i knew you would appreciate it


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok this was my first time using photoshop thanks guys I'll check out some tutorials


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's one I just made using some of your guys advice...


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Here's one I just made using some of your guys advice...


No one loves a Cro Cop sig more then me but, its a good Render but your BG is way too Blurry.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Here's one I just made using some of your guys advice...


Good improvement. One thing I would change is that you can still kind of see the square around Cro Cop's action picture. Text may make it look a bit more nice, as well as a border.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> Good improvement. One thing I would change is that you can still kind of see the square around Cro Cop's action picture. Text may make it look a bit more nice, as well as a border.


Try using a Blending option when adding Bg's like that.. will make for a better quality..


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks guys...


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

NikosCC said:


> Try using a Blending option when adding Bg's like that.. will make for a better quality..


Is there a tutorial on blending?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Is there a tutorial on blending?


Sure is. Use this one try different things with it and get practice.. http://www.mmaforum.com/getting-started/41952-mmaforums-graphic-tutorials.html


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Wouldn't mind some tips and critique's since I'm new to this... thanks.


Use rendering effects on teh text. Flat text looks blah. Stroke works wonders, bevel/emboss does too if you tweak it correctly.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Use rendering effects on teh text. Flat text looks blah. Stroke works wonders, bevel/emboss does too if you tweak it correctly.


Alright man I'll remember that for my next one... thanks again everyone for the help


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just remember man practice will always pay off, if you need proof my early work is still on page one of my portfolio.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's my first attempt at the history brush :confused05:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Sure is. Use this one try different things with it and get practice.. http://www.mmaforum.com/getting-started/41952-mmaforums-graphic-tutorials.html


 
I never realized Cote's ear was that jacked up....dang!!!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Here's my first attempt at the history brush :confused05:


Really nice work, man! You've done everything I told you to do! The picture still looks a little stretched though? Why don't you increase your height, or decrease your width?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I never realized Cote's ear was that jacked up....dang!!!


I was thinking the same when i made it lol Kinda BJ and Couture merged haha


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

yes. you should NEVER rezize an image to become larger. Also use online tutorials ( even youtube ) it doesnt matter if you cant do it to the fullest but you pick up small things from all the tutorials you do.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

THATS WHAT SHE SAID 







Also, new one looks great! Make that border pop a bit more so it acts more like a border, right now it's almost too light to notice. 

Then,like I said, text effects! Put a 1 pt white/light grey stroke on that and it will jump out a lot better.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Made this avatar for my friend never done an avatar before...


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Made this sig for my friend...


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

And here's a UFC Undisputed one for someone from a different site...


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Getting as much practice as I can... :thumb02:


----------

